# Leather Strap For My Citizen



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've got a Citizen which has 21mm lugs, I'd like a tan/brown leather strap for it, preferably with a stainless steel deployment clasp.

Here's the watch for reference, the bracelet is stunning but I'd like some leather to give it a different style occasionally..........










Any recommendations please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I just got one of these for my Orient Bambino and I'm quite pleased with it. It's a 21mm Meyhofer Select 'Volvera' which you can get from WatchBandCenter - in fact, they have an 'uneven lug' section with lots of 21mm straps availalbe.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you so much KrispyDK!

That site looks like a gold mine of nice bracelets and straps, looks like I'll be getting one from there as the prices are very competitive too.

Excellent advice. :thumbup:


----------

